# Finger vs. Table Saw video (SawStop in Action)



## DrewD (Jun 10, 2007)

For those of you who contest the SawStop and doubt it really works here is a video of the inventor sticking his own finger on the blade while its running.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pHrmvQKevfI


----------



## CF Construction (Nov 16, 2008)

Wow.....nothing more


----------



## Kent Whitten (Mar 24, 2006)

That's a dedicated man and his product. What a demonstration. It should be attached to every table saw sold.


----------



## MAD Renovations (Nov 18, 2007)

Dam I wish I had one of those last year :laughing::laughing: That is just awesome..... :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

I have been watching this show regularly. Pretty neat!!!!

It is so very important to know EXACTLY how something truly works and High Speed Cameras will show you!


----------



## Cole (Aug 27, 2004)

I am getting the contractor version for Christmas, the money has already been sat aside for it!


----------



## Mellison (Aug 3, 2008)

Very Cool!
I will be looking into this.


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

Anyone wanna place bets on 
how many years 'til someone
successfully sues because a
saw didn't have this feature?


----------



## BreyerConstruct (May 22, 2006)

wow.


That's amazing! I'd like to get one for our saw... you only drive a guy to the hospital once with a shorter finger to appreciate that kind of invention...

~Matt


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

it was nice to see that in slow motion....


----------



## all vinyl (Apr 2, 2004)

*thank you*


----------



## curapa (Oct 8, 2007)

I saw that show when it aired, pretty amazing.


----------



## curapa (Oct 8, 2007)

I wonder how many dummies will get fired for testing that feature out with a hot dog and ruining that $60 stop.


----------



## scourt11 (Nov 26, 2008)

that will not last if have green or wet lumber. the blade has a charge to it when it discharge on green or wet lumber the saw will become trash


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

*Ripping* Green Lumber?? Hummmmmmmmm............


----------



## DrewD (Jun 10, 2007)

If your cutting green lumber (PT) or sheet metal (don't know why you would use a table saw) there is an override switch.


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

Alot of ppl use a tablesaw to cut metal. I have done alum and brass myself...


----------



## Winchester (Jun 29, 2008)

How we gonna cut up our bodies now?

...I mean... ummm :whistling


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

Winchester said:


> How we gonna cut up our bodies now?
> 
> ...I mean... ummm :whistling


You are supposed to use the band saw. It has no "Fling" Factor!











http://www.careers-scotland.org.uk/upload/ok3-a.jpeg


----------



## GregS (Oct 1, 2006)

Note on the demo though, he just moved his finger slowly up to the blade edge. The result was no blood. 

I don't think you guys have your fingers in that position when you cut wood do you? You'd probably still get a nick, but you'd keep a finger!


----------



## Luke's Dad (Aug 29, 2005)

Now *that's* a guy who truly believes in his product!!! Every woodshop class in America will have one of these installed on their tablesaws.:thumbsup:


----------



## DavidC (Feb 16, 2008)

We do an occassional project using green rough cut lumber. I would be the biggest culprit when it came to remembering not to use that saw. But man I like the idea. I'm lucky that I only slightly disfigured my fingers in the router.

Is that an add-on or a complete saw to purchase?

Good Luck
Dave


----------



## Rockwood (Dec 1, 2008)

Is the blade still usable? It looks like the teeth are embedded in the aluminum.


----------



## Cole (Aug 27, 2004)

No the blade is trash.


----------



## scwalsh (Nov 10, 2008)

i wonder if it was water in your body/green wood that stops the blade or dose it have something to do with the electrolytes in us that causes the electrical current to stop the blade 

if we could look at the video and think that green wood will kill the blade i would only assume that after spending so much time and money in r&d someone would have considered this fact. so one would assume that there is some kind of protection against the blade stopping from only cutting a piece of green wood just imho


----------



## DrewD (Jun 10, 2007)

its not the water in your body completely, its that your
body is conductive and therefore the low voltage current they run through the blade experiences a voltage drop triggering the blade brake. $100 for a new blade and brake I think is still better losing a finger.


----------



## Roger Manning (Jan 5, 2007)

I would buy one if they were made in the U.S.A. But there not:no:


----------



## odellconstruct (Mar 27, 2008)

that can get a lil costly after awhile replacing blades and the blade stop .. just hope it doesnt malfunction ?


----------



## Eric K (Nov 24, 2005)

Can you use any blade with that saw or is it a specially designed blade? I second the use of them in HS shop classes. When I was in high school I can't even count how many people would be cutting and then wink! blood. Good use of technology tho:clap:


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

Eric K said:


> Can you use any blade with that saw or is it a specially designed blade? I second the use of them in HS shop classes. When I was in high school I can't even count how many people would be cutting and then wink! blood. Good use of technology tho:clap:


In my HS, only one person could use the Table Saw and that was the Instructor. That was just the way that it was in Westchester.

The same man I studied under Learning Drafting and Architectural Drawing.

The same man who hired a buncha his students 10 years earlier to steal REAL Rail Road Ties from My Families "out parcel" of land. They got busted but we allowed it to pass. Got our ties back with nothing more said than a handshake and a "Wink and a Nod". (a way to say "we are watching you, and you now OWE US! We WILL come calling.")


----------



## Paramount Contr (Jul 12, 2008)

Cool product


----------



## Cole (Aug 27, 2004)

Eric K said:


> Can you use any blade with that saw or is it a specially designed blade? I second the use of them in HS shop classes. When I was in high school I can't even count how many people would be cutting and then wink! blood. Good use of technology tho:clap:


As far as I know, you can use any blade.


----------

